# Help with ASUS AI Suite II



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all,

Got my 2600K/board setup running, now I installed the ASUS AI Suite II software with hopes to be able to do some overclocking.  However, I have seen screen shots where you are able to raise the multi on the CPU through the OS.  But not only that, even if I just changed my BCLK Frequency, it still doesn't change my clock, it goes back to what it was before.  Any suggestions?

This is the software I'm talking about, just for those who might not be sure or what not.


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2011)

Ai Suite has never worked for me in this regard. It works okay sometimes for reading temps/sensors. I would just OC through the bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Ai Suite has never worked for me in this regard. It works okay sometimes for reading temps/sensors. I would just OC through the bios.



Yeah if I can't get this to work by tonight BIOS it is.  Just nice to make small adjustments and try them out without having to restart, but if it don't work I'm left with no choice.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 20, 2011)

a) did you install Intel Management Engine?  (Intel MEI drivers) must do this to OC in windows.

b) double check your BIOS settings.  One of the ASUS bios specifically says "All cores- multiplier adjustable in OS" under turbo mode. If you do not set this, you can Multi clock.

Disabling EIST or c6 will also disable multi clocking in windows. BCLK still works fine though. 

The early ASUS boards I reviewed had issues with always running at 16x no matter what I did, the only way to prevent it, also prevented windows clocking (disable EIST and C6). The latest board I got (m4 geneZ) though worked beautifully right out of the box.

As much improved as AisuiteII is though nothing compares to BIOS level OCing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> a) did you install Intel Management Engine?  (Intel MEI drivers) must do this to OC in windows.
> 
> b) double check your BIOS settings.  One of the ASUS bios specifically says "All cores- multiplier adjustable in OS" under turbo mode. If you do not set this, you can Multi clock.
> 
> ...



I did not do "A".  I will give that a go and revert.


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> did you install Intel Management Engine? (Intel MEI drivers) must do this to OC in windows



Is there anything else that Intel Management Engine does that would be needed? I have no idea.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

After installing those drivers the BCLK clocking works now but still no multi adjustments.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 21, 2011)

click on advanced mode, click on the "more settings triangle, click on "cpu ratio"-  the larger core on the left, core 1,click directly on that and lift it up will raise multiplier. the one with the frequency in mhz underneath it. hope this helps buddy.

ps, there is new bios update on asus website,[0602.bios].it helped me get to 5ghz on my i5 and asus board other day. there is also update for ai suite too i believe.

edit=yours looks different to mine, now i see why you cant find it, not there.check pic below.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 21, 2011)

AI Suite is a bad software program... do it manually in the BIOS and check with other programs that should do the trick.

BTW which board do you have there????


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Also note that BIOS updates may need updating MEI drivers as well. 

@20mm I would assume the p8p67 B3 he has listed under system specs


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> Is there anything else that Intel Management Engine does that would be needed? I have no idea.



MEI is purely for software negotiation with onboard firmware. 

So tentatively, no. you don't NEED to install it. I always do though. 


I have had no issues with AI suite after figuring out the BIOS, but honestly, I never install it. It is LEAPS AND BOUNDS better than MSIs control center (which is crap) and Gigabytes easytune (which only ever crashed for me so worse than crap). ASUS's actually does work but it superfluous and unnecessary. Would rather they hired more bios engineers than software ones.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 21, 2011)

did you install ai suite off a software disk with the mobo or download the latest version from the asus website?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Off the website.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

mine works i used the cd installed the drivers then the utilities also was on a new install idk if that matters


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Ended up O/C'ing through the BIOS, at 3.8 GHz now, just getting familiar with the platform, letting it crunch away.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

thats stock with turbo if you didnt know  lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

DOM said:


> thats stock with turbo if you didnt know  lol



Well it was at 3.5 GHz before, so it went up   Just need to get familiar with this setup.  Since my i7 days I completely got out of Intel.   Just haven't had much time to read and study this platform a bit.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

you so right DOM DOM .

No ocing required if you set BIOS to not Down clock.  then again he has not said WHICH p8p67 he is running, might be a vanilla. Never had one of those. Maybe thats lamer?

Dave. Get your ass back on OCA. Before I spank you  And uh, you click the little auto clock if you want that will put you well into the 4s.

Or, just disable everything, disable HTT, down to to 2 cores, drop SA and up IO to 1.2, enable override, drop PLL to 1.5, and try max multis
Increase vcore as needed 

Upt to 1.55 for 54x+ 

Let us known when you stop multi clocking 

IMHO thats the only way to test a chip 

24/7 overclocking is ridiculous. you dont NEED more mega hurts. (So sick of people that OC and complain about windows.. "uh its 8 hours p95 stable... durrrrrrr")

Ocing for fun I get though 

Crap I been running a 2600 on a H67 (no ocing) for the last 3 months. Aside from teh lack of desktop snap AM3 has.. i dont get the need to Oc. And I Oc everything cuz I can


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> you so right DOM DOM .
> 
> No ocing required if you set BIOS to not Down clock.  then again he has not said WHICH p8p67 he is running, might be a vanilla. Never had one of those. Maybe thats lamer?
> 
> ...



I will get back on OCA soon actually.  Looking to get a few things out of the way and see if I get a good Phase cooler or something, I don't know.  Dying to get into benchmarking again and extreme cooling this time, done with benchmarking on air! 

I'm just trying to up the clock a bit since I crunch, get a few more PPD out of it.  Nothing crazy here though.  Just a mild/solid/stable overclock.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh crunching, yeah thats a good OC reason. sorry lol

All depends on your chip.. should be 4.5 ish stable for that. even witha crap chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Oh crunching, yeah thats a good OC reason. sorry lol



In all honesty, even at all default settings, it's fast as shit.  For daily use, I would actually undervolt/underclock, still more than enough.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

me too. i just sold my 2600 (nonK) as I want to go back to AMD.  Intel has so much power.. but not enough desktop snap.  Took my 2600 on 2 old (sata2) SSDs in raid0 to match my thuban  (granted thuban was OCed .. .not core clock, but matched CPUNB to mem as you are supposed to.  1866mem=2700 cpunb. on a 150GB vrap.. way snappier err way equal.  Without SSD raid0 on the intel... AMD was way snappier


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, I am a AMD fan, feels snappier, I've always said that.  But I'm very limited to space and I love distributed computing.  Unfortunately Intel does better so to get the most output out of the few PC's I have I need to go Intel.  But this 2600K and my SSD are running great!  Much faster than my 1090T and regular Seaget HDD's.  Wonder what the 1090T/SSD would've been like? .


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

i just use 1.325v for 4.6GHz and everything else stock but CPU PLL 1.55v


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

DOM said:


> i just use 1.325v for 4.6GHz and everything else stock but CPU PLL 1.55v



Every chip is different, and load is different too. And unlike previous gens, there is no magic batch number. 

1.3v was what I need on my 2600K to p95 12 hour and wprime1024 at 4.5Ghz. To pass superpi though I needed 1.35v. 

SandyB is a ring topology chip and must be treated differently. More vcore than what is stressful might be needed especially if you get wierd, stops/freezes you cant explain (especially once you drop load). Also standard tests do not necessarily point to IMC or mem issues, although "generally" they do... most people seriously undervolt their sandyBs.. kudos to the architecture it works that way at all. Althoughyt Intel is reknowned for making chips that run on crazy mem speeds. look at rambus lol . Shite ram taht ran SOO fast in testing.

EDIT: just saying I bench my 2600K at 1.575 at 5.5GHz. And can do most of it at 1.525


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

i have to up my LLC or i get BSOD when i leave it at stock clocks lol

but SB seems the easiest that i have oced 

and i got my mem to oc past 2133 with just 1.6v

but yeah not all mem play good with SB but for everyday use you dont really have to adjust anything just vcore/multi


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, the gen-loses at intel left all this tweaking stuff to us, but limited our clocking. 

Intel fails in SOOO many ways, if you bought a car based on these sepcifications you would be embarrassed. only 1 in 20 cars can do 150 mph. All get the "prostreet" tag though... 

its stupid. 


SBE is counted as "bclk unlimited.."

still waiting on that.. most i seen is 40% and thats on Ln2. well 37% actually....

Intel as a corp sucks my sweaty nut. Which aint sweaty anymore cuz Bulldozer came out and dried my ball sweat up with its face/

We are looking at hard times as consumers. Back to teh days of $200 1TB drives, $1000 cpus and $400 mobos. in a time when people have less to spend.

High prices are bad for VA disabled paycheck people.More so than anyone else.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

So far I'm running 1.240v under stress.  Gonna see how far that takes me.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you going to check the highest multi  

But at that volt should get you 4GHz or close to it 

What's the specs on your RAM?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

1600, 8-8-8-24 1T 1.5v.  I am at 4Ghz now.  Crunching away just fine so far.


----------

